

Ask HN: Y Combinator-esque program in Chicago - tboxer854

Do any startup incubators or similar things to Y Combinator exist in Chicago?
======
pg
The first YC clone of all was in Chicago, actually. I think it's called
Illinois Ventures 10. I'm not sure if it's still running. The site is still
up:

<http://www.iventures10.com/>

~~~
rms
For anyone thinking of applying, they're also probably the worst of the YC
clones. I think all of the other ones probably add some value by the equity
equation, but iVentures has been actively destructive by taking an
unreasonable of equity and exerting ridiculous control.

Bad stories abound about them. On thefunded.com they have one astroturfed
review and one negative review. I can verify that the anon posting here has
the basis to accurately judge iVentures:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=448466>

------
harper
There are a bunch of people talking about this. The most promising stuff seems
to be coming from Sandbox industries (i have spent a lot of time with them -
so i may be biased).

There are also a bundle of VCs that are talking about this as well. If you
want email/jabber me at harper@nata2.org and i will introduce you to peoples.

------
asp742
I know some angels in Chicago that are interested in starting an incubator
program focusing on translational medicine startups. They have contacts and
experience on the regulatory/testing end. Not sure what market you are
specifically interested in, but feel free to email me.

